# Extremely dark tren.



## kwantz (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever had tren turn almost coffee black.. i made a batch recently... 10 vials worth same exact batch.... warmed it up... and only one turned a very dark color.. almost coffee black.. where the others stayed a darker golden color as usual... will the dark one still be good?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Whats  the carrier and is it tren a or e kwantz?  Sounds overheated...


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 2, 2013)

kwantz said:


> Has anyone ever had tren turn almost coffee black.. i made a batch recently... 10 vials worth same exact batch.... warmed it up... and only one turned a very dark color.. almost coffee black.. where the others stayed a darker golden color as usual... will the dark one still be good?



I had it darker than maple syrup and it was fine.


----------



## kwantz (Nov 2, 2013)

Tren E... but it's weird out of the same batch only 1 came back almost black... the rest stayed a darker golden color..   carrier was gso... 2%ba 18%bb filtered with. 0.22 what man into Sterile filters.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 2, 2013)

How did you warm it?


----------



## kwantz (Nov 2, 2013)

Just on a jot plate how nice been doing it for a decade.. just to speed up the dissolving process.


----------



## FamBam209 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a buddy that made a batch of tren that turnd like that and he contacted his person and they pretty much told him its still good jst turning the proess of making the raws they overcookd it and its still good....soooo not too appealing to the eye but it gets the job done i guess
Jst my 2cnts urs may b diff situation


----------



## kwantz (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll give her a shot... in had a batch of test once turn a dark purple... like grape juice.. it was fine.. just wanted to double check


----------



## FamBam209 (Nov 6, 2013)

Imo if u have ur ba in their and is filterd poperly thru a .22um ur gona be fne and if it came from a trusted source as well then....ive heard of some weird shit too lol


----------



## flyingfox (Dec 16, 2013)

Tren has a tendency to oxidize rather quickly and it's sound like this is the case, the key is to work quickly, make small batches and do not overheat. You only want to heat it enough to dissolve the raw powder( below boiling) to many folks overheat the hormones to sterilize but this is not needed, filtering through a .22 is all the sterilization you will need.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 17, 2013)

Red orange dark brown almost molasses yes probably the best I've ever done but I think color has very little to do with potency and more to do with the temps Judy thoughts I read around the boards for years like I said someone else might and probably has a better conclusion than me


----------

